# Filling in pitting on old stove?



## mtn man (Feb 8, 2014)

What is the best way and technique for filling bad pitting in on stove before painting? Wanting to get a smooth finish if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Corey (Feb 8, 2014)

Cast iron or steel?  Are you planning for this to be show piece or for actual use?

If it's just for show, I guess bondo, microlite, or your favorite body filler would be fine.  Though obviously if you ever try to burn the stove, that stuff or anything along those same lines (body filler, epoxy, fill-n-sand primer) will burn right up.  The old body work guys would use lead solder, but I'd worry that would melt back off the stove and/or give off fumes while burning.

If you actually want to use the stove, you're going to be pretty limited.  You might try adding some weld filler on a steel stove, or braze and grind down the excess on cast iron or steel.  Obviously if it's a large surface, that is going to take some time.  It would be expensive as heck, but for filling pits in steel items to be chrome plated, a shop will often copper plate first, then grind and polish to a smooth finish.  I don't know why you couldn't do the same with stove parts if it's critical to have a smooth finish.


----------



## mtn man (Feb 8, 2014)

Corey said:


> Cast iron or steel?  Are you planning for this to be show piece or for actual use?
> 
> If it's just for show, I guess bondo, microlite, or your favorite body filler would be fine.  Though obviously if you ever try to burn the stove, that stuff or anything along those same lines (body filler, epoxy, fill-n-sand primer) will burn right up.  The old body work guys would use lead solder, but I'd worry that would melt back off the stove and/or give off fumes while burning.
> 
> If you actually want to use the stove, you're going to be pretty limited.  You might try adding some weld filler on a steel stove, or braze and grind down the excess on cast iron or steel.  Obviously if it's a large surface, that is going to take some time.  It would be expensive as heck, but for filling pits in steel items to be chrome plated, a shop will often copper plate first, then grind and polish to a smooth finish.  I don't know why you couldn't do the same with stove parts if it's critical to have a smooth finish.


 Thanks Corey for the advice. This will be for a stove that is in use. Wish they made a high temp filler primer for a job like this. Maybe there is such a thing in existence, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## bobmwsc (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi-Temp Lab-Metal says that it's good up to 1000 degrees. Expensive though. http://www.alvinproducts.com/Products/Products.asp?id=2


----------



## coaly (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi temp stove paint. Brushable is best; put some out in a shallow pan and let it tack up. Spread it on with auto body plastic filler applicator to fill holes. Sand smooth before final coat and fire outside to cure.


----------



## swestall (Feb 11, 2014)

If they are not really bad pits, they can give the old stove look with a clean black finish. I am also a brush it on painter of stoves, it goes on better and cures better also. Spray paint may seem easy, but it is not as effective and in the end brushing seems easier.

I recently did a large pot belly and used some POR15 Hi-Temp manifold paint, I've had it pretty hot and it has not smoked yet. And, the imperfections look OK black.


----------



## mtn man (Feb 11, 2014)

swestall said:


> If they are not really bad pits, they can give the old stove look with a clean black finish. I am also a brush it on painter of stoves, it goes on better and cures better also. Spray paint may seem easy, but it is not as effective and in the end brushing seems easier.
> 
> I recently did a large pot belly and used some POR15 Hi-Temp manifold paint, I've had it pretty hot and it has not smoked yet. And, the imperfections look OK black.


 Thanks for the advice. What type of brush do you recommend using so that you don't have brush marks?


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 13, 2014)

What about Braze?


----------

